# Craigslist ad in Harrisburg,pa



## RatzRUs

I would take some,but I don't have the funds or room for anymore http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/pet/3048593331.html


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

More in York, PA, in _*need of rescue*_!

This link is a breeding pair that some family got sick of and refuses to separate the two: http://york.craigslist.org/pet/3050327776.html

And I think these are their babies: http://york.craigslist.org/pet/3032990959.html

I don't mean to steal the thread, but since it's so close together, I figured it would be okay.


----------



## RatzRUs

It's awesome we want these guys too find homes!


----------

